# Remove and hook back up EHD on 211



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

can i take my EHD on my 211, remove it and then use it to back up something on my computer and then hook back up to my 211 and still have the previously recorded shows available?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

No.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The EHD was partitioned and formatted by the 211, with a Linux-based file-system that your computer won't understand. The only way for your computer to recognize the drive would be to format it on your PC, which would mean that all of the DVR data would be lost.


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

darn - thanks. i have a problem with my desktop and need to move some files off of it.


----------



## wolfjc (Oct 4, 2006)

eddieras said:


> darn - thanks. i have a problem with my desktop and need to move some files off of it.


Why don't you look into a ZIP external drive?


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

i will - thanks - i was looking for a quick (and cheap!) fix!


----------

